# Solved: After the recent installation of ios8 I am unable to sign in to FaceTime



## major82 (Apr 24, 2007)

After the reason installation of ios8 I am unable to sign in to FaceTime on my 3rd Generation iPad. My password is accepted in iTunes, etc.,so, I do not think it is an incorrect entry of my password. I tap the FaceTime icon app on my iPad 3rd Generation homescreen, enter my Apple ID as prompted and I receive a dialog box saying "FaceTime does not recognize my Apple ID password". Is anyone else having this problem? I would appreciate any help or suggestions. Thank you. [/SIZE]


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Given that there were some (understatement?) problems in iOS 8 I suggest that you get the more recent updates before worrying about any specific issue. Current version, I think, is iOS 8.1.2.


----------



## major82 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you very much! I did the update to 8.1.3 and problem resolved.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

